# Seasons's End Session in Köln - 16.9.06



## cena (23. August 2006)

Wo es jetzt langsam wieder kühler wird, die Tage kürzer, die Wärme weniger, ist genau jetzt die richtige Zeit, das Saisonende durch massives Ausnutzen der letzten Sonnenstrahlen und Temperaturen über 5°C zu celebrieren. 

Trotz dieser sehr optimistischen Einschätzung der letzten Saisontage, bevor alles nur noch drinnen oder dreckig geht, findet also am 16.9.2006 die vorzeitige, inoffizielle Saisonabschlusssession statt - die Season's End Session. 

Treffpunkt ist um 11 Uhr auf dem Bahnhofsvorplatz (Domseite) des Kölner HBF, also direkt im Schatten des Doms. 

Von da aus wird dann alles abgefahren, was in irgendeiner Form mit dem Mountainbike (egal ob Hardtail oder Fully) oder dem BMX nutzbar ist. 

Im Konkreten handelt es sich dabei um folgende Spots: 

Dom - Philharmonie - Rheinpark - Stdthaus/Kölnarena - Stötzer Gap - Deutz - Schokoladenmuseum - Mediapark - Lohsestraße - Vogelsang und einiges mehr. 

Kommen sollte jeder, der noch ein wahrscheinlich letztes Mal dieses Jahr bei vernünftigen Temperaturen in größerer Runde durch Köln rollen will - egal ob BMX oder MTB (Hardtails und Fullies gleichermaßen willkommen) 

Vorschläge für weitere Spots einfach hier posten  

Weitere Infos gibts auf

www.dirtjumper-cologne.de.vu


Eintragen als Mitfahrer könt ihr euch hier 


Bei Fragen Kontakt über PM oder ICQ: 217 014 033


----------



## Jonny-Walker (23. August 2006)

jop...

bei guten wetter werden wahrscheinlich fast alle von uns da sein... ausser cock... er hat nen defekten fuß... ...

naja egal... werden ja sehn..


hier nochn bild von chris (cock's) fuß...
er wird bald noch bessere bilder rein tun 







mfg Jonas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --FUNRIDER-- (23. August 2006)

ICH BIN DABEI


----------



## dirtyrider (23. August 2006)

ich komm net


----------



## Jonny-Walker (23. August 2006)

wasch dir mal die füé die sind schon ganz blau...   gute besserung...


----------



## D.S.G (23. August 2006)

übel^^


----------



## Jonny-Walker (23. August 2006)

defekt und so


----------



## dirtyrider (23. August 2006)

joa weisst ihr wie schwer das is daran zu denken das ich mit dem fußß nicht auftreten darf ich vergess das immer sitze aufn stuhl udn will so aufstehen aua höhö


----------



## cena (24. August 2006)

HINWEIS: DIE SESSION WIRD AUF DEN 17.9.06 VERLEGT !!!


----------



## Lipoly (24. August 2006)

cena schrieb:
			
		

> HINWEIS: DIE SESSION WIRD AUF DEN 17.9.06 VERLEGT !!!




eieiei
ihr könnt ja planen wie die 5jährigen negerkinder in botswana


----------



## D.S.G (24. August 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> eieiei
> ihr könnt ja planen wie die 5jährigen negerkinder in botswana


  
kennen wir ja irgentwoher ne  (eigenlob stinkt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny-Walker (24. August 2006)

meine fresse
sonntag ist schwul... samstag ist besser....


----------



## cena (24. August 2006)

Ja sry, wurde bekannt, dass ich an dem tag am tag der offenen Tür unserer obergeilen Schule teilnehmen darf  

deswegen kann ich da nicht wirklich was für


----------



## Jonny-Walker (24. August 2006)

auuuuuuuuuuuuuuuusrede


----------



## cena (24. August 2006)

Jonny-Walker schrieb:
			
		

> auuuuuuuuuuuuuuuusrede


 
nein


----------



## Jonny-Walker (25. August 2006)

damn...

ich muss irgent einen freund finden der kein bike hat aber bock hat maöl ne session zu sehn...  damit ich direkt so beide bikes mit habe... dann kann ich immer das passende benutzen... loooooooL... muahahahaha


----------



## cena (26. August 2006)

Ja dann ma hoffen, dass das Wetter en bisschen mehr mitspielt, als in den lezten Tagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny-Walker (2. September 2006)

gibts was neues?...

poste mal fotos von den verschieden spots


----------



## cena (2. September 2006)

so,

spots dürften die meißten aus köln ja kennen, aber bevors zu unübersichtlich poste ich die, wenn ich heute oder morgen nochmal inner stadt war


----------



## Ommer (2. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ihr könnt ja machen, was ihr wollt. 

Aber im September die Bike-Season beenden, das finde ich erstaunlich und protestiere heftig!
 
Jetzt kommt doch erst der Herbst, die schönste Jahreszeit des Bikers und dann beginnt im November der Winterpokal.

Nun bin ich ganz verwundert und grüße euch 

Achim


----------



## Jonny-Walker (2. September 2006)

vllt meint mark ja die gut wetter season...


----------



## cena (2. September 2006)

Jonny-Walker schrieb:
			
		

> vllt meint mark ja die gut wetter season...


 
richtig,

ich hoffe doch sehr, dass man aus meinem ersten Post keine ernsthaftigkeit erkennen konnte, außer das halt ne Session stattfindet  

aber solange es nochmal gutes wetter gibt oder geben könnte sollte mans nochmal krachen lassen *bumm*


----------



## Ommer (2. September 2006)

Jonny-Walker schrieb:
			
		

> vllt meint mark ja die gut wetter season...




Das ist möglich, hält mich aber nicht vom biken ab, nur noch essen und in den Pc gucken.....das macht bestimmt dick....


Gruß

Achim


----------



## Ommer (2. September 2006)

cena schrieb:
			
		

> richtig,
> 
> ich hoffe doch sehr, dass man aus meinem ersten Post keine ernsthaftigkeit erkennen konnte, außer das halt ne Session stattfindet
> 
> aber solange es nochmal gutes wetter gibt oder geben könnte sollte mans nochmal krachen lassen *bumm*


Gebt Gas, ich wünsch euch viel Spass!

Achim


----------



## Jonny-Walker (7. September 2006)

wann gibbet mal was neues? HUHUHU?


----------



## Jonny-Walker (9. September 2006)

also wir waren heute bei nen paar spots... und unteranderem auch beim stötzer gap... und ob der sich so lohnt ist fraglich... für halb abgerissene northshore konstruktionen... und sowas?!...
aber wir werden es ja dann sehen wofür die mehrheit ist 

mfg Jonas


----------



## cena (12. September 2006)

joah,

also grob fest zu halten wäre doch dann sowas: 

dom > philharmonie > schokomuseum > lufthansa (> wiener platz; stötzer gap > rheinpark > zurück zum dom, um da was zu essen > mediapark > lohsestraße > Vogelsang


wiener platz und stötzer gap können wir beim Treffen besprechen, ob da jemand hin will.

Vogelsang je nach witterung, weil sonst gibts für die nächsten  wochen spurrillen und so ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoKo1988 (12. September 2006)

also wies ausschaut haben wir normale temperaturen am so und net wie jetzt, wo jeder schwitzt wie ne sau


----------



## Jonny-Walker (12. September 2006)

also heute war für sonntag ganz passables wetter angekündig morgen und mittags bewölkt und abends leiiiichter regen... hoffen wir das sich die sonne noch durch ringt... 

mfg Jonas


----------



## JoKo1988 (12. September 2006)

ja warm sollte es schon sein und die sonne scheinen aber net wie im moment^^


----------



## Jonny-Walker (12. September 2006)

ja immoment ist es schon etwas warm...  27 grad aber so 21 grad sind angekündigt und das ist die perfekte bike temperatur^^


----------



## p.a.h! (14. September 2006)

dom > philharmonie > schokomuseum > lufthansa (> wiener platz; stötzer gap > rheinpark > zurück zum dom, um da was zu essen > mediapark > lohsestraße > Vogelsang


wiener platz und stötzer gap können wir beim Treffen besprechen, ob da jemand hin will.


Nö dann komm ich nöscht, wenn du mich fragst kannste die ersten 3 spots in die Tonne kloppen


----------



## cena (14. September 2006)

p.a.h! schrieb:
			
		

> dom > philharmonie > schokomuseum > lufthansa (> wiener platz; stötzer gap > rheinpark > zurück zum dom, um da was zu essen > mediapark > lohsestraße > Vogelsang
> 
> 
> wiener platz und stötzer gap können wir beim Treffen besprechen, ob da jemand hin will.
> ...


 
dom und philharmonie sind weniger als spots, sondern als wegpinkte gemeint.

und am schoko ne kleine pause und dann weiter


----------



## CDRacer (15. September 2006)

cena schrieb:
			
		

> *dom und philharmonie sind weniger als spots*, sondern als wegpinkte gemeint.
> 
> und am schoko ne kleine pause und dann weiter


Wieso denn das? Naja bei dem angesagten Wetter komme ich wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Jonny-Walker (15. September 2006)

CDRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso denn das?.



weil mark eine ausrede brauchte...  
ich werde warscheinlich da sein......


----------



## cena (15. September 2006)

Jonny-Walker schrieb:
			
		

> weil mark eine ausrede brauchte...
> ich werde warscheinlich da sein......


 
ja ich brauchte ne ausrede verdammte *******   

nein, aber man kanns doch nicht jedem recht machen, aber wenn jemand länger an der philharmonie oder so bleiben will,dann wird da halt länger geblieben, ganz einfach  


@ CDRacer: was hast du gegen Sonne ? (laut Radio erst abends regen, aber passt schon )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CDRacer (16. September 2006)

cena schrieb:
			
		

> ja ich brauchte ne ausrede verdammte *******
> 
> nein, aber man kanns doch nicht jedem recht machen, aber wenn jemand länger an der philharmonie oder so bleiben will,dann wird da halt länger geblieben, ganz einfach
> 
> ...


Naja, wenns Wetter gut ausschaut, dann ist das eine andere Sache. Also ich sag mal nciht, dass ich sicher dabei bin, aber evtl schon.


----------



## cena (16. September 2006)

CDRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, wenns Wetter gut ausschaut, dann ist das eine andere Sache. Also ich sag mal nciht, dass ich sicher dabei bin, aber evtl schon.


 
hört sich doch schon viiiiiiieeel besser an


----------



## D.S.G (16. September 2006)

bin da mit ein paar freunden


----------



## cena (16. September 2006)

Souly schrieb:
			
		

> bin da mit ein paar freunden


 
dann hoffe ich nur dass das wetter nicht zuuu pissig ist, denn nach dem Abfahren von vielen Spots heute sieht alles ganz gut aus, bis aufs stötzer gap  


dann bis morgen und so


----------



## D.S.G (17. September 2006)

Wetter sieht ja ok aus hier in Bonn. Ich denke in Köln wird es nicht viel anderes sein. 

Bis gleich dann


----------



## cena (17. September 2006)

Souly schrieb:


> Wetter sieht ja ok aus hier in Bonn. Ich denke in Köln wird es nicht viel anderes sein.
> 
> Bis gleich dann


 

jojo, man sieht sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny-Walker (17. September 2006)

Souly schrieb:


> Wetter sieht ja ok aus hier in Bonn. Ich denke in Köln wird es nicht viel anderes sein.
> 
> Bis gleich dann



boah nein nicht der ey...   ich glaube ich komme nicht...


----------



## CDRacer (17. September 2006)

Mhh ja, ich komme leider wirklich nicht. Lernstress usw.


----------



## cena (17. September 2006)

trick des tages:

headdive on the landing from the big table in birdsung performed by Souly


auf deutsch:

in Vogelsang mim Kopf auf den Boden der Landung vom großen Table geknallt, nachdem er zu viel frontlage hatte oder so;

hatte aber en helm auf, trotzdem:

Vielen Dank nochmal an den Rettungsdienst der Stadt Köln für das schnelle erreichen des Unfallortes, sowie das fachmännische Anlegen der Halskrause, und den Abtransport   



Wie gehts dir jetzt ?


----------



## dirtyrider (17. September 2006)

judentag habsch ma part one mir ein runter geholt wart

hier so

http://rapidshare.de/files/33472566/summers_end_session_part_one.rar.html


pw is my handle

also   pw -->         cock


----------



## cena (17. September 2006)

dirtyrider schrieb:


> judentag habsch ma part one mir ein runter geholt wart
> 
> hier so
> 
> ...


 

thx


----------



## --FUNRIDER-- (17. September 2006)

dirtyrider schrieb:


> judentag habsch ma part one mir ein runter geholt wart
> 
> hier so
> 
> ...




wieso passwort?? naja coole pix schade dass ich net kommen konnte aber mich hats gestern in vogelsang zersägt und ich kann kaum laufen 
PS: gute besserung souly


----------



## D.S.G (18. September 2006)

cena schrieb:


> Vielen Dank nochmal an den Rettungsdienst der Stadt Köln für das schnelle erreichen des Unfallortes, sowie das fachmännische Anlegen der Halskrause, und den Abtransport
> 
> 
> 
> Wie gehts dir jetzt ?



Thx für die Genesungswüsche.
Ich musste die Nacht im Krankenhaus verbringen da die Möglichkeit bestand das meine Milz angerissen sei. Zum glück ist das nicht der Fall. Hab ne Hüftprellung und mein Oberschenkel hat ne kleine.  
Fazit: 1 Woche no school und in 2 Wochen darf wieder gefahren werden 

Greets david


----------



## cena (18. September 2006)

Souly schrieb:


> Thx für die Genesungswüsche.
> Ich musste die Nacht im Krankenhaus verbringen da die Möglichkeit bestand das meine Milz angerissen sei. Zum glück ist das nicht der Fall. Hab ne Hüftprellung und mein Oberschenkel hat ne kleine.
> Fazit: 1 Woche no school und in 2 Wochen darf wieder gefahren werden
> 
> Greets david


 

dann ist ja nochmal alles gut gegangen  

und jetzt ne woche schulfrei


----------



## dirtyrider (18. September 2006)

puiiiiiiii her je me ne

alles jute


----------



## Jonny-Walker (18. September 2006)

voll die pussy ey... wegen ner hüftprellung 1 nacht krankenhaus und 1 woche keine schule... 
ich habe mir vor 2 wochen inner absturzhalle auch die hüfte geprellt und bin dann noch gefahren...  aber am nächsten tag hats bissi aua gemacfht konnte schlecht gehn ... aber dsann jeden tag schön volteren drauf nach 5 tagen wars wieder heile  ....

mfg Jonas

p.s. auchso und zur session... mit den 40 leuten die von mark angekündigt wurden war es dann doch nichts... eigentlich waren es nur so 8 leute die geplant zur session sind doch dann kamen noch welche die jedoch garnicht zur session wollten die haben sich dann aber angeschlossen... also das eizigste was gut war war eig. des arbeitsamt... da... der rest war etwas bescheiden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cena (18. September 2006)

Jonny-Walker schrieb:


> voll die pussy ey... wegen ner hüftprellung 1 nacht krankenhaus und 1 woche keine schule...
> ich habe mir vor 2 wochen inner absturzhalle auch die hüfte geprellt und bin dann noch gefahren...  aber am nächsten tag hats bissi aua gemacfht konnte schlecht gehn ... aber dsann jeden tag schön volteren drauf nach 5 tagen wars wieder heile  ....
> 
> mfg Jonas
> ...


 
hab ich jemals gesagt, dass es 40 werden sollten ?


----------



## Jonny-Walker (18. September 2006)

also mir hast du es gesagt... das dir ca. 40 leuten zugesagt haben....


----------



## cena (18. September 2006)

Jonny-Walker schrieb:


> also mir hast du es gesagt... das dir ca. 40 leuten zugesagt haben....


 
mir sicherheit nicht, aber egal, ich höre auch manchmal stimmen


die magdebruger waren gewollt da, also stimmt die 8 nicht so ganz


----------



## Jonny-Walker (18. September 2006)

dann eben 12... aber an die 40 die du def. gesagt hast kommts nicht ran


----------



## cena (18. September 2006)

Jonny-Walker schrieb:


> dann eben 12... aber an die 40 die du def. gesagt hast kommts nicht ran


 
noch immer nicht ganz, aber bleib in deiner welt der mathematik


----------



## Jonny-Walker (18. September 2006)

jo du mich auch


----------



## juchhu (19. September 2006)

Tach zusammen,

habe gestern eine PN von @cena bekommen.



			
				cena schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Abend,
> 
> wolte nur sagen, dass der Season's End Session Thread geschlossen werden kann, da im Prinzip alles wichtige gesagt wurde und die sache vorbei ist
> 
> ...


 
Diesem Wunsch komme ich jetzt nach.

VG Martin


----------

